# What drink supplements should I take?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

So I've lost a lot of weight due to anxiety, my stomach has now shrunk and can't fit in the same amount of food - I have IBS-D, but now that I'm not eating much it's alternating. I don't tolerate milk, I have rice milk instead. I can have cottage cheese and probiotic yogurt.I have been using a chocolate protein powder weight gain stuff - but I need something else too. I know a lot of the shakes contain milk, how would this affect me? Or is it so small in amount that it won't bother?I've tried Fortijuce, actually, I'm trying to drink it right now - but it tastes very medicinal to me and I'm finding it difficult to tolerate.


----------



## RKM06 (Apr 3, 2010)

I drink ensure every morning. It seems to help me with the D and fills me up when I don't feel like eating anything. I also can't drink milk or have any dairy products and the ensure doesn't both me. It is also good for gaining weight or just maintaining weight. They have different flavors and it isn't too expensive.


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

There are drink supplements made from rice protein which are much easier to digest than dairy or soy base products. Metagenics make some but they are quite expensive. There are probably cheaper alternatives around.


----------

